# Specialized carbon pro/SW road crank with stages?



## V10Jon (Oct 1, 2017)

For the life of me I can't find a definitive answer. Every search shows the stages new carbon meters, but none mention specialized specifically.

Is there a stages powermeter that is compatible with the specialized carbon road crank? My particular crank is the pro model, not the SW. Not sure that it matters though.

Thanks for the help.


----------



## taodemon (Mar 17, 2014)

I believe for the specialized cranks you need a spider type power meter like the ones from quarq and power2max. You will need a specialized specific one for these. For power 2 max there are two types and it will depend on which year your crank model is. 

Looking at the stages website it seems their carbon crank is compatible with the specialized crank but you are going to have mismatched looking arms, which might or might not be an issue for you. For a couple hundred more the spider option seems like a more elegant solution, though right now the power2max S type (for the older cranks) seems to be on sale for 450$ which seems like a good price. 

I don't believe pro vs SW makes any difference in terms of compatibility.

I was thinking of getting the new quarq since the price had dropped from the older version which was 1k, but the power2max at 450 is looking really tempting, just need to make sure it works on my cranks.

https://www.quarq.com/product/quarq-dzero-for-specialized/#sm.0000zy7g0fcaee1zpw41e2s5l0s43

Specialized power meter Type S | Power2Max North America

power2max NG Specialized S-Works and FACT power meter - power2max North America

https://store.stagescycling.com/Stages-Power-Meter-Stages-Carbon-For-30mm-SRAM-and-Race-Face-Next-SL


----------

